# What are these?



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

What breed of birds are these? I feed them at Mission Bay. My Dad calls them Gooney Birds for what reason I do not know.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

American coots.

Here's a link to some coot photos from USGS.

http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/Infocenter/i2210id.html


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Relatives*

Look like some of DAFFY DUCKS ,relatives HA HA . Realy an AMERICAN COOT,you can take that from an OLD COOT like me. GEORGE SIMON


----------

